# Congrats to FSgt Mandal.



## Burrows (2 Mar 2005)

OR should I say Warrant Officer Second Class MANDAL!!! Good on ya bud.


----------



## condor888000 (2 Mar 2005)

What, he's got to change usernames again? Good on you though Mandal!

Level 4 WOII, haven't seen one of those in a while...or more than one level 5 WOII for that matter...


----------



## sgt_mandal (3 Mar 2005)

My head is still spinning :|:|:| AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

edit: oops, thanks BTW hehe, never had a thread dedicated to me hehe. I'd like to thank the academy, my mom.......(blah blah).....and finally, last but certainly not least (as I have saved the best for last) my fellow army.ca-ers. I love you all *tear* haha.

ok i'm done now.........


----------



## condor888000 (3 Mar 2005)

I'd stop it before it unscrews itself and flies off, you're gonna need it.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Mar 2005)

Congrats!   You have reached a rank that many only aspire to be, best of luck with the rest of your cadet career (and the possibilitiy of WO1).


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

congratulations. would that be the equivalent of a Master Warrant officer?


----------



## big bad john (3 Mar 2005)

Well done!


----------



## condor888000 (3 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ...would that be the equivalent of a Master Warrant officer?


That it would be Hutch...


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

alright i do know something. but hey congats and i hope you enjoy the rank as much as i have been enjoying it


----------



## Scott (3 Mar 2005)

Well done, Mandal!!


----------



## PViddy (3 Mar 2005)

Good job Warrant, 1 more to go.

AIRFORCE!

PV


----------



## Lexi (3 Mar 2005)

Yay for Mandal!  ;D


----------



## yoman (3 Mar 2005)

Am I going to start calling you sir now???  ;D 

Congrats


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Good job Warrant, 1 more to go.
> 
> AIRFORCE!
> 
> PV



wouldnt it be WO 2?  or is it just short form calling them WO.


----------



## sgt_mandal (3 Mar 2005)

Ya it's a short form kinda thing. Darn, so I finally sew on my level badge a couple days ago (which took me an hour to do BTW) and I had it since about December. Darn promotions....I gotta take it off now  hehe, it was a good sew too.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Mar 2005)

I know the feeling .... back in the day my corps wore combats as training dress and we wore brassards with rank on them.  I finally sewed my Corporal stripes onto the brassard only to get promoted to MCpl and have to re-sew the brassard and tunic (and a month later we switched to rank slip ons).


----------



## cursedhighlander (3 Mar 2005)

Well done man. I have a friend who is in air cadets and his big brother was a Fsgt. He aged out though and is in his first year of RMC


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Mar 2005)

WO2!

Good on ya.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Mar 2005)

Congrats on your promotion!

Reading these posts makes me wish I had known about the cadet movement when I was younger. Oh wait, I could still join, 1 more month till I turn 19...


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Mar 2005)

Congratulations Mandal, you'll do great things for 631 I'm sure of it.


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Mar 2005)

Cheers


----------



## Stirling N6123 (5 Mar 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Mar 2005)

jeeeeeez this made it to a second page   . Thank you all very much...... speechless


----------

